
Ad-Free Internet by Firefox - TrisMcC
https://firstlook.firefox.com/proxy/v4/
======
richliss
If this helps fund the little guys over the big guys and steers well clear of
political sites I'd pay this amount without concern.

------
MzHN
Based on Scroll [https://scroll.com](https://scroll.com)

Which, by the way, is a very un-searchable name.

------
kreetx
Was this released just now?

EDIT: the linked blog post is from February 25, 2019.

